# [WM] Enlightenment

## Trevoke

Bon.. Alors.. Heu.. Sur Windows, j'utilise Litestep.. Donc Enlightenment me semblait le choix evident (faut dire qu'en dehors de IceWM, E, KDE, Gnome, je connais rien).

J'aime bien enlightenment mais je pige vraiment pas grand-chose au FAQ ou autres choses sur le site.

C'est pas un probleme de langue, c'est un probleme de software  :Smile:  Ca fait 6 ans que je vis aux US donc l'anglais ca va. C'est juste que je pige que dalle a ce qu'ils racontent quand ils parlent de changer de theme. Comment on prepare X pour que ca lance E, comment on prepare un theme.. Mouais. je pige pas.

Un peu d'aide?  :Smile: 

----------

## zdra

si tu pouvais changer ton titre comme dit ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=69179

Merci !

----------

## bosozoku

[OFF]

Je n'ai jamais essayé enlightement, est ce vrai que E17 sera si bien que ca ? La version CVS s'en approche ? Parce que j'hésite à l'installer...

----------

## Trevoke

E17 est quelque part entre une chimere et un des signes de l'apocalypse. On en parle beaucoup, personne ne l'a jamais vu mais beaucoup declarent l'avoir fait.

Ca promet beaucoup - des que ca sort, je saute dessus et j'lui fait des bebes.

----------

## kernelsensei

ben deja e16 est super, malheureusement il gere mal l'utf8 et le japonais ! Mais je pense que e17 va tout faire peter  :Very Happy: 

moi ce que j'aime bien dans e16 deja, c'est:

1. son pager

2. la possibilité d'avoir 2 moitié de bureau (une partie du bureau 1 a gauche, et une partie du bureau 2 a droite )

3. transparence des fenetres pendant le deplacement

4. bonne gestion des niveaux (fenetre la level "on  top" l'autre un peu en dessous, l'autre en normal, etc.. il y a 4 ou 5 niveaux je crois !)

5. possibilité de personnaliser la bordure d'un fenetre et de le memoriser pour le prochain lancement.

6. memoriser les emplacements des fenetres.

7. leger

8. pff je sais plus, ya tellement de choses  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> E17 est quelque part entre une chimere et un des signes de l'apocalypse. On en parle beaucoup, personne ne l'a jamais vu mais beaucoup declarent l'avoir fait.
> 
> Ca promet beaucoup - des que ca sort, je saute dessus et j'lui fait des bebes.

 

ben si tu vas trainer sur #edevelop@irc.freenode.net tu le verras e17, et  si tu veux le tester, ya des versions de test !

----------

## bosozoku

Bon bah je vais l'installer alors  :Smile: 

Je vous dis mes impressions...

edit: la version CVS date de 2003, c'est un peu vieur non ?   :Shocked: 

----------

## Trevoke

Y a pas une loi qui dit que c'est pas bien de faire des bebes a un mineur?

Et reponds-y a ma question-t-y du haut du thread-y !

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Bon bah je vais l'installer alors 
> 
> Je vous dis mes impressions...
> 
> edit: la version CVS date de 2003, c'est un peu vieur non ?  

 

c'est juste le meta-ebuild qui s'appelle comme ca, apres c'est toujours mis a jour !

mais dans la version de portage il manque des bouts ! (en fait, ya plein de libs, mais ya pas E lui meme ^^) si tu veux installer une version test, je crois que c'est trouvable sur le site de rasterman sinon tu peux aller demander sur le salon que j'ai indiqué plus haut !

si tu veux t'installer un enlightenment, pour l'instant, essaye deja la version e16 (vieilles certes, mais pas mal !) comme ca tu sera encore plus content de pouvoir utiliser e17 apres  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bosozoku

Je viens de l'installer, pfiou ca fait bizarre !

Passer de fluxbox a enlightenment...

C'est exellent la gestion des bureaux !!   :Shocked: 

Le seul truc c'est que le menus sont un peu trop lourd je trouve mais bon. Je vais essayer de l'approfondir  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Y a pas une loi qui dit que c'est pas bien de faire des bebes a un mineur?
> 
> Et reponds-y a ma question-t-y du haut du thread-y !

 

- ben les themes s'installent dans ~/.enlightenment/themes/

- pour changer de theme, tu fais un clic souris et pis themes > ...

- si le theme n'apparait pas dans la liste, faire regenerer les menus ! (clic milieu > maintenant, me semble-t-il !)

- pour lancer E tu peux faire un startx, ou utiliser un DM (xdm, kdm, gdm, entrance, ..)

----------

## Trevoke

Alors attention on continue, je vais te pomper tout ton savoir (ca me rappelle une chanson de Giorgio Gaber ca)...

Donc en clair, tu telecharges un fichier (extension .etheme, c'est ca?) que tu installes dans .enlightenment/theme dans ton home directory...

Et si t'as pas de middle click, comment ca marche? pour changer de theme?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Je viens de l'installer, pfiou ca fait bizarre !
> 
> Passer de fluxbox a enlightenment...
> 
> C'est exellent la gestion des bureaux !!  
> ...

 

t'as essayé les 2 bureaux en meme temps ?

----------

## kernelsensei

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Alors attention on continue, je vais te pomper tout ton savoir (ca me rappelle une chanson de Giorgio Gaber ca)...
> 
> Donc en clair, tu telecharges un fichier (extension .etheme, c'est ca?) que tu installes dans .enlightenment/theme dans ton home directory...
> 
> Et si t'as pas de middle click, comment ca marche? pour changer de theme?

 

en fait tu telecharges un tar avec plein de fichiers dedans !

chez moi !

```
ls .enlightenment/themes/

b42                cutting-edge_MinEguE  mawtoomanydrugs  shinyblue2000ce

bluehearthack.bak  ebench                neuromancer2     spacestation-default

cronos             lcars                 shinyblue164     XaquaX-Graphite

```

```
ls .enlightenment/themes/lcars/

actionclasses.cfg   cursors.cfg       menustyles.cfg  textclasses.cfg

borders.cfg         desktops.cfg      pix             tooltips.cfg

buttons.cfg         imageclasses.cfg  slideouts.cfg   ttfonts

colormodifiers.cfg  init.cfg          sound.cfg       windowmatches.cfg

```

en esperant avoir ete assez clair !

----------

## Trevoke

Ok - ca j'avais compris; mais il ne faut pas detarrer la tarball, il me semble ? ('scusez mon francais hein, jusqu'a present j'ai parle Linux/Unix seulement en anglais..)

----------

## kernelsensei

ben si, tu le detares dans .enlightenment/themes/ , et si le type qui l'a fait, ne l'a pas fait avec les pieds, il te feras un repertoire avec le nom du theme et tout le bordel dedans, dans le cas contraire, il fout une grosse merde dans .enlightenment/themes/  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Je repose la question que j'ai posee plus haut ... Et sans middle click, comment on fait? On change de souris?  :Cool: 

Ok.. En fait, la j'ai enlightenment installe sur une bete feroce. C'est un ordinateur portatif avec 16 megas de RAM et un disque dur de 2Go... Ecran genre 13 pouces si j'ai de la chance.. Et il y a NetBSD 2.0 dessus.

Donc, c'est un chouia lent des que je fais quelque chose qui n'est pas xterm (en plus j'ai fait l'erreur de compiler firefox dessus, j'aurais du demander ce qu'il y avait comme browser LEGER. En passant, qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme browser leger?).

Donc euh.. C'est ennuyeux de nettoyer des fichiers  :Wink: 

1) Sans middle click comment on change de theme?

2) Qu'est-ce qu'il y a comme browser pas lourd en RAM ou HD?

(promis j'arrete de t'ennuyer bientot)

----------

## kernelsensei

pour le browser

```
*  net-www/dillo

      Latest version available: 0.8.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 573 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.dillo.org/

      Description: Lean GTK+-based web browser

      License:     GPL-2

```

sinon tu peux activer l'emulation du 3eme bouton dans Xfree/xorg, pour cela il faut ajouter     Option      "Emulate3Buttons"   "true"

dans la section de la souris dans le fichier de conf xfree/xorg !

apres le clic milieu == les 2 bouton en meme temps !

----------

## Trevoke

Woa. Merci.

Tiens, voila 15 euros et un Mars(tm).

----------

## deluxe

Sinon il existe aussi links:

```
net-www/links

      Latest version available: 2.1_pre15

      Latest version installed: 2.1_pre15

      Size of downloaded files: 3,700 kB

      Homepage:    http://atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/~clock/twibright/links/

      Description: links is a fast lightweight text tand graphic web-browser

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## anigel

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Bon.. Alors.. Heu.. Sur Windows, j'utilise Litestep.. Donc Enlightenment me semblait le choix evident (faut dire qu'en dehors de IceWM, E, KDE, Gnome, je connais rien).

 

Hmmm si sous Windows tu utilisais Litestep, alors peut-être que afterstep serait plus approprié non ?

----------

## Trevoke

Ah en effet c'est tres zouli. Mais donc, dis-t-y moi, qu'est-ce que tu penses etre la plus grande difference entre Afterstep et Enlightenment?

----------

## Trevoke

Pffrt.

Bon.. J'aime pas trop Afterstep..

Je voudrais quelque chose qui est tres minimaliste, qui derange l'ecran le moins possible.. Genre Enlightenment en fait  :Wink:  Mais est-ce que quelqu'un propose quelque chose de mieux?

Une barre ou des icones ou des menus par la souris, je peux m'adapter a tout. Je veux un truc qui soit.. Simple. Pas genre KDE ou Gnome  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Attention, troll en liberté !!!

Mon conseil : va faire un tour sur Online package database section x11-wm et fait un petit tour sur les homepage de ceux dont la description t'intéresse.

Maintenant, si tu aimes les tabs (comme dans mozilla par exemple), fluxbox est fais pour toi.

Si tu veux quelques chose de très personnalisé (en y passant pas mal de temps), fvwm est pour toi.

Si tu veux quelque chose de pas trop lourd mais assez 'user-friendly', xfce est fait pour toi.

Je te conseille de tester également les blackbox, openbox, waimea, kahakai, ion (et j'en oublie) ...

Enfin, fais une recherche sur le forum avec ces noms de wm et tu devrais trouver tout un tas de petit troll fait tout spécialement pour toi.   :Laughing: 

----------

## Trevoke

Oui bon euh ok, alors en Francais un troll c'est quoi?

Parce que apparemment c'est pas la meme chose en anglais... Ou alors il y a un petit cote sarcasme qui n'est pas utilise en anglais?

----------

## yoyo

'en Francais un troll c'est quoi?'

Définition issue de cette page (issue de google) :

 *Quote:*   

> Dans le jargon en ligne de Linux-france on trouve la définition suivante :
> 
> « Un Troll est donc sur lUsenet [les newsgroups], soit (1) un sujet qui fâche (par exemple : « Mac ou PC ? »), soit (2) un individu qui persiste à lancer des discussions sur des sujets qui fâchent. »

 

En gros les "vi vs emacs" ou "gnome vs kde" et autres "quel est votre navigateur/wm/editeur préféré ?" sont des trolls : se sont des débats sans fin puisque la réponse dépends de chaque utilisateur (de ses besoins propres et de ses habitudes).

Comme je l'ai déja souvent dit sur ce forum, s'il y avait un editeur/wm/os/navigateur parfait, les autres n'existeraient pas. Les différences entre chacun d'entre eux correspondent à des besoins différents de la part des utilisateurs.

Pour revenir à ton problème de choix de WM, toi seul à la réponse; on peut t'orienter si tu donnes quelques précisions (quelque chose de pas trop lourd => ni kde ni gnome) mais LA réponse finale t'appartient ...   :Very Happy:   (c'est beau le libre-arbitre   :Cool:  )

----------

## yuk159

Perso j'aime toujours bien enlightenment  :Very Happy: 

@yoyo : Salut m'ssieur, bonnes les vacances ?

----------

## Trevoke

Ok.. La definition anglaise, enfin.. Telle que je la connais, se limite aux personnes qui creent ce genre de discussion de facon a creer des disputes.

Je te remercie pour ta reponse: elle etait, je pense, suffisamment complete pour me permettre de demarrer gentiment  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *yuk159 wrote:*   

> @yoyo : Salut m'ssieur, bonnes les vacances ?

 Excellentes !!! Trop courtes mais excellentes !!!

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> Je te remercie pour ta reponse: elle etait, je pense, suffisamment complete pour me permettre de demarrer gentiment

 Pas de quoi, on est là pour ça ...   :Wink: 

----------

## Tsukusa

Personnellement je n'ai trouvé aucun WM qui me convenait ... Faute de mieux je suis sous Fluxbox   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## CryoGen

Moi je suis sous xfce4 en attendant e17   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Trevoke

Bump.

Quelqu'un se sert de enlightenment-cvs? (cad e17) ?

Comment ca marche? Moi j'ai des soucis avec entrance, par exemple..

----------

## Beber

oui, moi j'utilise enlightenment-cvs

mais pas entrance

quel est ton problème avec ?

----------

## marvin rouge

oui moi j'utilise entrance.

mais pas  enlightenment-cvs 

quel est ton problème avec ?

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ben en fait.. Mon fichier Xauthority est ... vide. Et je sais pas  ce qu'il devrait y avoir dedans.

----------

## Beber

moi j'ai tout plein de bordel dedans, c'est pas tellement visible, mais j'ai rien fait pour le remplir, normalement c'est fait tout seul

----------

## Trevoke

Ben le mien il s'est vide tout seul. Tu me passes ton Xauthority stp? je ferai le tri  :Smile: 

----------

## Beber

 *Quote:*   

> cat .Xauthority
> 
> helaine0MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1r?ÑÛM  ÜH¡§localhost.localdomain0MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1r?ÑÛM    ÜH¡§phoebe1MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1!-x¥kÇ
> 
>                                                                                                                                                    sWY»\rachel1MÅà-MAGIC-xç¢

 

je voie pas bien ce que tu peu en faire :s

----------

## Trevoke

Ah oui en effet moi non plus je vois pas ce que je peux en faire.. Bah je vais tester le copier-coller et voir si Gentoo me gueule dessus.

[edit : non j'ose pas]

----------

## Beber

oui évite

mais enlightement ne fonctionne pas ? quel est le problème ?

----------

## Trevoke

Enlightenment, euh.. Bah j'ai 16.7 et ca marche, mais je sais pas comment lancer e17 .. du tout.. en fait. et j'ai pas trouve des masses d'aide sur le site.

----------

## Beber

....

c'est parce que e17 n'existe pas encore pour le public

meme le cvs a été coupé, le temps du développement

enlightenment-cvs c'est la dernière version cvs disponible, cad avant que le cvs soit coupé

donc ca n'est pas encore e17, mais plutot une version amélioré d'e16

mais en gros quand tu crois lancé e16, c'est e17_pre (en gros)

 :Wink: 

----------

## Trevoke

Meeuuuuuuuh... Et toutes les applications comme entice, entrance, etc etc etc... ? comment qu'elles marchent?

<--- grosse tache des fois, j'te raconte pas.

----------

## Beber

de la meme facon qu'avant

----------

## Trevoke

Bah oui merci mais entrance par exemple c'est un logiciel de login et j'arrive pas a login avec, il me dit que le password est incorrect tout le temps (et oui, je tape le bon)  :Smile: 

----------

## Beber

ah oué, en effet, c'est embetant

perso j'ai laché entrance pour gdm, entrance bouclé dans tout le temps et rendait mon système inutilisable :/

----------

